# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  To Robosapien ανταποκρίνεται στο raspberry pi

## stratos12

Γεια σας,
ένα πρόβλημα με το ρομπότ Robosapien είναι ότι χάνεται το τηλεχειριστήριο του.
Γι' αυτό το λόγο χρησιμοποίησα ένα raspberry pi και το πρόγραμμα LIRC ώστε να στείλω εντολές στο Robosapien, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να το ανοίξω όπως έβλεπα σε πολλές αναρτήσεις στο διαδίκτυο.
Και δείχνει να λειτουργεί μια χαρά!

----------

mikemtb (28-08-18)

----------

